# Is there any realistically possible way I can go to an elite university now?



## HappyHours (Sep 16, 2011)

Okay so I will break it down, do not ask me why I want to go to a top university just tell me if it is realistically possible.

HS GPA I graduated with = 3.4 (2.8 my first two years, family lived in loud apartments, parents would not let me go to the library, depression because my academics were being interfered with and faced excessive bullying a year before in junior high for being a different color from the other kids, begged parents to let me go to a psychiatrist but instead they basically bullied me).

SAT score (1st try without practice) = 1950

College GPA AFTER 1st year at a university 5 minutes from my house = 2.85 (forced into being a science major, parents would not let me pick another major, dad basically picked my major without even asking me, parents are paying for college and did not let me apply for scholarships back in high school)

*GOOD NEWS!?

Decided to man the f*ck up and am slowly starting to rebel against my parents. They have submitted and are starting to put less of a hold on me. Have started winning battles against them and they are being less and less lenient.

I am going to switch my major to economics soon and do something I enjoy. Is it possible for me to go to a top university (graduate studies or ever later on in life) or have I basically blown all of my chances?
*


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

Grammar and decent English, that would help.


----------



## HappyHours (Sep 16, 2011)

Emerson said:


> Grammar and decent English, that would help.


Whatever you do, don't be a doctor, teacher, or professor.

I mean seriously? How often do people take the time to type properly on a messageboard? We aren't writing an essay and I doubt you are good at that craft despite your boasting.

Just read your signature, of low quality and should have seen it coming.

Thank god you aren't on the admission board for a top university or any university.


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

HappyHours said:


> Whatever you do, don't be a doctor, teacher, or professor.
> 
> I mean seriously? How often do people take the time to type properly on a messageboard? We aren't writing an essay and I doubt you are good at that craft despite your boasting.
> 
> ...


Taking it a little personally aren't you? What precisely is wrong with the grammar of my signature? Also, I never said I was good with grammar, as can be seen with the capitalised E on english.


----------



## Bast (Mar 23, 2011)

To actually answer your question, one year doing sorta crappy at college isn't going to screw you over unless you do sorta crappy the rest of the time too, and then follow that up with doing sorta crappy on job / grad school apps.

ETA: Also, I just read in your other thread that you're only 19. So, my advice to you is this: Chill out. It may not seem like it now (because I know from experience), but you are VERY YOUNG. You have all the time in the world to experiment with college / majors, to make mistakes, and to come back from them. You'll be just fine.


----------



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

If you explain your struggles to college admissions you apply through and really show you have a good work ethic, your chances of getting into an elite university will be favorable. Transfer students usually have better chances of being accepted than do first-year students.


----------



## LeafStew (Oct 17, 2009)

I personally don't see a problem with a diploma in sciences, it opens basically all doors for a future diploma. Plus your parents are paying so that should be good news too. If you can manage to get good grade I'm pretty sure you can do whatever you want afterwards. Of course, if you dislike sciences to a high level/aren't doing good that can be a problem.

Here we have to do general college (sciences, humanities or literature/arts, also around 17-20 years old) before going to university in a specialized program anyway.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

You could BLEEP someone's BLEEP, or bribe a faculty member to claim you as someone of interest to the university.


----------



## Man_With_No_Name (Nov 30, 2010)

Hey Ivy league schools aren't everything. I don't think honestly as an undegrad you have any chance at all. Keep in mind it is easier to get into an Ivy school at the masters level, not nearly as many people get a masters so there is less competition. A lot of people who could not get into Ivy schools as an undergrad are able to get into an Ivy grad program, but still that is extremely hard to do.

If your looking for prestigue have you thought about lowering you expectations and instead getting a degree from a decent school with a 60% acceptance rate? It is a lot better than getting a degree from a college that accepts everyone like Devry. Also going on and getting an MBA or law degree can put you ahead and give you prestige too. You can be just average to do it to. I know one CPA who got his MBA from a top 20 school and he only scored an 1150 on his SAT.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

Emerson said:


> Taking it a little personally aren't you? What precisely is wrong with the grammar of my signature? Also, I never said I was good with grammar, as can be seen with the capitalised E on english.


How else should he take it? You're criticizing his English. How many languages are you perfectly speaking and typing, sir? Don't even try to excuse yourself by claiming it to be "constructive criticism." I'm all for constructive criticism, but this was honestly just downright ugly. Have you anything to say for yourself, sir?


----------



## C6RUSA (Sep 6, 2011)

HappyHours said:


> Okay so I will break it down, do not ask me why I want to go to a top university just tell me if it is realistically possible.
> 
> HS GPA I graduated with = 3.4 (2.8 my first two years, family lived in loud apartments, parents would not let me go to the library, depression because my academics were being interfered with and faced excessive bullying a year before in junior high for being a different color from the other kids, begged parents to let me go to a psychiatrist but instead they basically bullied me).
> 
> ...


If you continue to make a 2.85, then not really. Glad to hear you manned up and have decided to switch your major to something that interests you, because it sounded to me like you were copping out of taking responsibility for your GPA simply because your Dad picked your major for you. Have you completely blown your chances, no. But you have to make a decision, are you going to do what's required to try and get admitted into an elite university? Make calls, call the universities you're interested in and talk to admissions counselors. In fact, talk to some of your professors where you're currently studying. One thing I learned is that the professors/academic advisors were always willing to help you out. The question is, are you willing to help yourself? If you want to do it, then find out what you need to do in order to get that goal accomplished instead of asking us if you're simply capable of accomplishing it. Man up and do what it takes if that's what you want.

My 2 cents.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

From what I've heard, if you major in economics and you don't go straight from undergraduate to a Ph.D. program, you're basically looked down upon. That being said, there is more to the application process than your GPA -- unless you do not meet the graduate school's minimum GPA requirements. Other factors in your graduate application may include (but are not limited to) your GRE scores, your recommendations, your statement of purpose and your interview.


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

Ace Face said:


> How else should he take it? You're criticizing his English. How many languages are you perfectly speaking and typing, sir? Don't even try to excuse yourself by claiming it to be "constructive criticism." I'm all for constructive criticism, but this was honestly just downright ugly. Have you anything to say for yourself, sir?


Because saying "sir" is respectful? I wouldn't try and hide behind "contructive criticism" how many languages am I perfectly speaking? None, I didn't say perfect though did I? I said correct, there is a difference with correct and perfect. Insulting me is hardly going to get me to back down. I made an honest point, thought if he'd left it everyone else would, considering how long ago that post was actually made.

You don't need to be perfect at something to correct someone, I'd assume you'd agree? Or do you see yourself as a moral authority, who can rain judgement down on all who say something that irks you? (suppose that is the magic of the internet really...)


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

Emerson said:


> Because saying "sir" is respectful? I wouldn't try and hide behind "contructive criticism" how many languages am I perfectly speaking? None, I didn't say perfect though did I? I said correct, there is a difference with correct and perfect. Insulting me is hardly going to get me to back down. I made an honest point, thought if he'd left it everyone else would, considering how long ago that post was actually made.
> 
> You don't need to be perfect at something to correct someone, I'd assume you'd agree? Or do you see yourself as a moral authority, who can rain judgement down on all who say something that irks you? (suppose that is the magic of the internet really...)


You can dish it out, but you can't take it?


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

Ace Face said:


> You can dish it out, but you can't take it?


Quite the contrary, I gave some objective, perhaps blunt advice, good grammar and english skills would be a necessity for a spot at for Oxford or Cmabridge, you however did get offended... Which doesn't make sense since it doesn't really concern you.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

Emerson said:


> Quite the contrary, I gave some objective, perhaps blunt advice, good grammar and english skills would be a necessity for a spot at for Oxford or Cmabridge, you however did get offended... Which doesn't make sense since it doesn't really concern you.


If someone is so willing to be openly disrespectful, then they should be willing to be openly talked to about said disrespect. If you had no intent of disrespect, that's great, but obviously he was offended, and instead of explaining that you meant no harm, you were rude. You're not making much for your case here. Moral of the story, if you're going to help, then help. If you're going to be rude, then expect that others will speak up.


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

Ace Face said:


> If someone is so willing to be openly disrespectful, then they should be willing to be openly talked to about said disrespect. If you had no intent of disrespect, that's great, but obviously he was offended, and instead of explaining that you meant no harm, you were rude. You're not making much for your case here. Moral of the story, if you're going to help, then help. If you're going to be rude, then expect that others will speak up.


I made a statement that I agreed with and still agree with. I'm not going to apologize for something that doesn't warrant an apology in my book. I wasn't disrespectful, I wasn't being respectful either, I was making a point, if it caused offence well that's no skin off my rosey nose.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

Emerson said:


> I made a statement that I agreed with and still agree with. I'm not going to apologize for something that doesn't warrant an apology in my book. I wasn't disrespectful, I wasn't being respectful either, I was making a point, if it caused offence well that's no skin off my rosey nose.


I find it ironic when excuses are made in order not to take responsibility, and are passed off as logic.


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

Ace Face said:


> I find it ironic when excuses are made in order not to take responsibility, and are passed off as logic.


I don't see the irony, all I see is me trying to reason something that I did over a month ago, which had little consequence I'm reasoning retrospectively from a while ago I can't guarentee that my responses will be a true reflection of my thoughts of the time... I don't see how I'm not taking responsibility for what I said, I've accepted what I've said, I'm just not taking responsibility in the way that you want me to; a grovelling apology.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

We will just have to agree to disagree. It should be in your best interest, as a human being, to accept responsibility for how your words affect others. There is no shame in clarifying intentions, though we have already come to the conclusion that you would rather be rude than simply clarify.


----------



## HappyHours (Sep 16, 2011)

Ace Face said:


> You can dish it out, but you can't take it?


wow there are good people on here eh, the other guy you can ignore him, he just wanted a moment in the spotlight hoping some past few I have offended would side with him, reinforcements never came, just let the rude soul be

I personally do not find internet grammar to be correlated to academic achievement


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

I personally agree with points made all the way around on this. LOL. 

Some of it I think was sniping back and forth, but at the same time I can see the point. 

Yes, people are entitled to their own opinions, and people will be offended. That doesn't mean that someone shouldn't apologize for coming across offensively. Apologizing for offensive tone or language does not diminish an argument.


----------



## HappyHours (Sep 16, 2011)

koalaroo said:


> I personally agree with points made all the way around on this. LOL.
> 
> Some of it I think was sniping back and forth, but at the same time I can see the point.
> 
> Yes, people are entitled to their own opinions, and people will be offended. That doesn't mean that someone shouldn't apologize for coming across offensively. Apologizing for offensive tone or language does not diminish an argument.



I am so used to it, these people just gang up on me for no reason. Might be because of my ethnicity or something but thanks for sticking up for me. That guy really thought he was going to try and get away with it but nice to see some people on here have sense.


----------



## lux (Nov 6, 2011)

HappyHours said:


> Okay so I will break it down, do not ask me why I want to go to a top university just tell me if it is realistically possible.
> 
> HS GPA I graduated with = 3.4 (2.8 my first two years, family lived in loud apartments, parents would not let me go to the library, depression because my academics were being interfered with and faced excessive bullying a year before in junior high for being a different color from the other kids, begged parents to let me go to a psychiatrist but instead they basically bullied me).
> 
> ...


Are you trying to transfer to one of these schools or go there strictly for graduate school?

If your intentions are to transfer with the GPA you have now, then no you have no real chance. I say that in the nicest way possible but Ivy league schools and the like turn down many applicants with a perfect 4.0. I doubt they would even look at an application with a GPA not in the 3.5 range. 

If your intentions are strictly graduate school I would say there is hope. Obviously you need to bring your GPA up ASAP. A good way to do this besides getting all As in your necessary courses is to delay graduation and spend time taking class which you know you will get an A in. Since your parents are paying for school this seems like a legitimate option for you. Another thing you can do is take one extra class each semester/quarter, this will boost your GPA in a hurry (assuming you get As). 
Besides doing this you can start studying for your GRE or GMAT (I'm not sure what you're trying to enter graduate school for) now. If you get a good enough score on those exams even a less than perfect 4.0 could get you into an top university. 
Last, extracurricular involvement is not as important and if you don't have the time I would focus on the first two things I've listed but they add a little extra fluff to an application. Joining a bunch of BS clubs won't help. Either develop a new organization/club which has to do with your intended graduate degree or get published in some academic journals by doing research with a professor from your major. I'm pretty much ignorant in the area of economics but I'm sure there is research or some kind of publication done on it that you could somehow involve yourself with. 

How well-known is your current university? Graduating from a well respected university will probably get you further when applying to elite graduate schools. If it is not that great it may be wise to transfer to a more respected undergraduate school while you're in your first year. 

I hope this helps, and good luck!


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

Emerson said:


> Taking it a little personally aren't you? What precisely is wrong with the grammar of my signature? Also, I never said I was good with grammar, as can be seen with the capitalised E on english.


I dunno, I'd hope an english professor would know how to correctly speak the language. I mean english as in the language, not the nationality... Would that be considered a nationality? Is Texan considered a nationality? or a heritage? or a culture? Maybe I should go back to the critical thinking forum.

Anyway, I didn't find anything offensive about your post. I found it as sarcastically useful advice. Honestly, I can see how good grammar can help in life. I'd hire a well-spoken guy before someone who used slang all the time.


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

HappyHours said:


> wow there are good people on here eh, the other guy you can ignore him, he just wanted a moment in the spotlight hoping some past few I have offended would side with him, reinforcements never came, just let the rude soul be
> 
> I personally do not find internet grammar to be correlated to academic achievement


The other guy has a name, I didn't want a moment in the spotlight, attention on an obscure forum doesn't interest me, I'm not here to make friends, I'm here to learn about pyschology, and occasionally offer some advice. Grammar not correlated to acedemic achiement? I'm assuming you have a study on that matter then?


----------



## HappyHours (Sep 16, 2011)

lux said:


> Are you trying to transfer to one of these schools or go there strictly for graduate school?
> 
> If your intentions are to transfer with the GPA you have now, then no you have no real chance. I say that in the nicest way possible but Ivy league schools and the like turn down many applicants with a perfect 4.0. I doubt they would even look at an application with a GPA not in the 3.5 range.
> 
> ...


I want to transfer to the biggest school in the state but I would like a top university for grad school


----------



## elissabowden (Apr 27, 2009)

....yeah your bickering on an online forum to people who you don't actually know has no point what-so-ever. and who cares who speaks what well and who's feelings were hurt? half the country doesn't speak english anyway. and feelings heal without band-aids.

Honestly, if you're thinking about transfering while still an undergrad, i would say call the admissions office at the school you want to transfer to and talk to someone. read up about it online and look at the transfer process and qualifications to be admitted and go in to talk to your counselor. most state schools require you have 60 credits done by the time you transfer (junior year) including an essay, your gen eds and basics for your chosen major. 

my suggestion to set yourself up perfectly would be to work your ass off and learn as much as you need to. shoot for that A and nothing less. if you have a goal in mind, do it. don't let anything hold you back. for the longest time i had my parents telling me to be a lawyer or go into business and stressing me out by checking up on me. the only way i could get things done was to lie to them about working or having a group meeting at school so i could go and study and focus. get things done when you have the time to. manage your time to do so.


----------

